# Vintage Woodworking Pic of the Day



## summerfi

Woodworkers of the past were proud of their craft and their tools, and they were usually more than willing to pose for a picture. As a consequence, there are some really cool old woodworking pictures "out there" for us to enjoy. This is a thread to share them with other LJ members. I'll start it out, but feel free to post your additions too. As you consider posting, please respect the intent of the thread. Pictures should be vintage and should pertain to woodworking or related trades.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## BentheViking

It's not that old of a photo and its more construction than woodworking, but I took this photo and it has always struck me as being classic and timeless and seemed appropriate


----------



## ColonelTravis

Old lumber mill









This is just a portion of the whole picture, which is huge.

Got it from shorpy.com - tons of old photos and they're all huge and crystal clear. You can get lost for hours looking at the stuff there.


----------



## Brit




----------



## Brit

Lots to be seen here Bob: http://www.pinterest.com/laveronline/photography-vintage-timber-images/


----------



## summerfi




----------



## BillWhite

Colonel Travis,
That's a shop used to make prosthetics.
Though it wasn't as old as the pic, I had use of a shop that did that sort of work. It was kinda creepy at first, but the folks who worked there were craftsmen none the less.
Bill


----------



## Tim457

Nice link Andy. Bob, I think there was a blog about that picture in the top post on the Lostartspress blog.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## BinghamtonEd

That picture makes me jealous!


----------



## Dano46

I ran across the top picture last just last week. I will be checking the web site that the Colonel posted before days end.
If you are looking for something, just hang in there. It will show up on LJ.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## summerfi




----------



## helluvawreck

Nice pics.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## NinjaAssassin




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## BinghamtonEd

Wow, those guys dress just like I do when I work in the shop.


----------



## donwilwol

with or without the hat?


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Without. I have the same beard, and I just comb that over the top of my head.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## donwilwol

I wonder if people really dressed like these pictures or if getting your picture taken was such a big deal they put on their Sunday best for it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You saying you don't wear a hat and tie in the shop, Don?

[Love these pics, Bob!]


----------



## SamuelP

My grand Dad was a home builder in SC and wore a collard shirt to work every day and required the same from his crew,(which were mainly all family.) Cooler months they wore ties as well.

Great pictures.


----------



## donwilwol

> You saying you don t wear a hat and tie in the shop, Don?
> 
> [Love these pics, Bob!]
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Well, a hat maybe! I'd turn down a better paying job if it required a tie daily!

Agree with the great pics!


----------



## summerfi

On the job site, my Dad wore white bibs, usually with a blue chambray shirt. Sometimes when it got real hot, he'd wear just the bibs.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## crank49

Upon looking at that last photo in post #54, I have to wonder what they did with that tree after they cut it down.
How on earth did they mill that monster. They had to weld two misery whips together just to cross cut it.

I also have to say it really bothers me that trees of that size got cut down in the first place. Nothing men, or women, could have made from it could have compared to the greatness of the tree itself.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## Brit

Nice photos Bob. That tree in #54. How do you think a tree like that would be cut today if there were still any of that diameter? Do they make chainsaws that big? That is some impressive sawmanship for sure.


----------



## stan3443

I saw them use a saw with a 13 foot bar on tv the other night, but that would not cut that one


----------



## DurocShark

Post #58… I'd forgotten about using a square when hand sawing. I was taught that when I was a kid, and promptly forgot about it. I haven't hand sawn anything in decades.

Time to go shopping…


----------



## donwilwol

Don't forget, a 13' bar will cut a 26+' tree.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He's got a 4-finger grip on that saw, and has to be into the sawhorse about now…


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, I have the book that the pic came from. It's a manual training text book.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

I think the lid idea I use on Tool Chest #2 came from seeing those seven chests at the top of the thread









At least as far as what to do with full sized saws









Thanks for the idea.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## donwilwol

What is that in the lower left hand corner of the picture?


----------



## summerfi

Looks like a vise maybe?


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## Brit

That is some serious facial hair Bob.


----------



## DaddyZ

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store//store/blog/work

Free old magazine downloads, tons of old information & pics

One of my cousins turned me on to that site, I still see some awesome stuff every time I go there


----------



## DurocShark

> http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store//store/blog/work
> 
> Free old magazine downloads, tons of old information & pics
> 
> One of my cousins turned me on to that site, I still see some awesome stuff every time I go there
> 
> - DaddyZ


Thanks for that! I've never seen it before.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## SCOTSMAN

Wow that old japanese looking guy is going to circumsize himself the hard way. Surely he would be better of with a giant pencil sharpenner? the way it's done here.The doctors do it for free here but they keep the tips. Alistair


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Rick Dennington

Nice pics, guys…...In post #74, that kid using the hand saw…..I think someone pulled that saw while it was still green…....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerfi




----------



## donwilwol

I love the hats!


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Brit

Not sure if we've had this one already.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DurocShark

I don't even know what I"m looking at here… Is that a clown?

Bwahahahahahaha!!!



> - summerfi


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Brit




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DurocShark

That big wheel's driving that little lathe in the background? That's wild.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Vincent

The Dominy woodworking shop now located at the Winterthur Museum. The Dominy family were known for fine furniture and clockmaking.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## theoldfart

^Bob selfie? bet you had your best overalls for that one!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## wormil

>


Some of these pictures are bizarre. Let me get gussied up and have my picture taken with … a saw. I can't imagine a carpenter today going down to Olen Mills with his Makita drill driver and circular saw.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo

Yaw that's a good looking dude there. He reminds me of somebody. I like his shirt and his hat. Wonder what his hobby is?


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen

Just read throughthis thread and enjoyed it a lot. Thanks for sharing pictures eweryone!
Liked the dude in #113 as well. Judging from the clothes and tools i would guess that he is german or dutch.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

Ah, a Ship's Carpenter









A plane at rest


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## donwilwol




----------



## donwilwol




----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

>


I have one of those blades. It's now my shop sign.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DurocShark

> - Dan um Style


This scares the bejeezus out of me. Looks like he's about to cut his hand off.


----------



## Magnum

*Great Post Bob!*





































Rick


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi

*A blessed Thanksgiving to one and all.*


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## theoldfart

Vintage content, modern day photo


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Magnum




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## SCOTSMAN

I don't even know what I"m looking at here… Is that a clown?

Bwahahahahahaha!!!
I thought it was a young einstein. Alistair


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Bluepine38

This one looks like busy work for the photographer's request, and the shop teacher will be happy when the
class can get back to work.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Note he's not using a three-finger grip…


----------



## handsawgeek

Brit…
Holy Cow… The guys in the bottom picture of your post have more hand saws than I do! These guys are the original tool hoarders!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## putty

Here is one for you Bob!!


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## wormil

What is that fella doing? I can see a hand saw and some kind of saw horse?


----------



## summerfi

He's sharpening a saw. See caption at bottom of pic.


----------



## wormil

After you point it out, it's so obvious. And yeah, I can see the caption now that I look. My eyes are getting old.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DurocShark

Is that ship's wheel some awesome screw vise?


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## theoldfart

^ could that middle pic be our buddy Bob?


----------



## summerfi

> ^ could that middle pic be our buddy Bob?
> 
> - theoldfart


It could be, but it's not. I fully remember my first Christmas took kit, but I was quite a bit younger than that.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## donwilwol

now that's a day at the gym!


----------



## DurocShark

Imagine the slabs that could be made from that beast!


----------



## ShaneA

That picture is amazing. It would take me half a lifetime to cut it down, and the other half to figure out what to do with it once it was down.


----------



## Buckethead

How many board feet in the trunk they'll leave behind?


----------



## Picklehead

> - Brit


Any thoughts on what's going on here? I see lots of ladles or spoons, but I can't make out what work they're doing to them. Looks to me like they've got quill pens or something. Kolrosing maybe?


----------



## DaddyZ

They are poking small holes in them so they will break faster, which will keep their hubbies out of the way making more.


----------



## Brit

You've got me there Picklehead. I seem to recall that the text that went with the photo explained what they were doing, but for the life of me I can't remember what it was. It could be some form of Kolrosing.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## BigRedKnothead

I somehow missed this thread until a couple of weeks ago. I enjoy my daily fix of woodworking history though.


----------



## DanYo

Graphics these days …


----------



## DanYo

> - Dan um Style


This old guy sure likes woodworking!


----------



## DanYo

> - Dan um Style
> 
> This old guy sure likes woodworking!
> 
> - Dan um Style


----------



## donwilwol

> - summerfi


Bob, is this picture from the Hancock Shaker village in Hancock MA? I've been there several times. I've seen these work. Just off to the left is a hand powered rotary planer that is very cool!


----------



## summerfi

It could well be Don. I honestly don't remember where I got the picture. Sure is some neat old tools though.


----------



## DurocShark

I love those steam / water powered shops. They're so much quieter than a shop full of small screaming electric motors.


----------



## donwilwol

there are some additional pictures of some of the tools. I thought I had more of that particular shop, but most of the tools are the ones in the picture.

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/


----------



## DanYo

Great shaker link. Brings back memories.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## donwilwol




----------



## crank49

Guess tool-a-holics have always been around.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DaddyZ

Dan'um^

what is the C clamp used for, It doesn't look like it will even close all the way


----------



## summerfi




----------



## JoeinGa

Ok, so it's NOT woodworking… but it is an pretty cool picture of a machine shop.

The man in the white apron on the far right is my grandfather. (My Dad's father). He worked at the American Standard Watch Case Company in Providence, R.I. (which later became Bulova Watch Company). This pic was taken in early 1925. He died April 13, 1925, when my dad was 5 years old. 
.
.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DurocShark

> - Dan um Style


The three with the finger holes are droolworthy to me.


----------



## summerfi

Joe - It's fantastic you have a picture of your grandfather at work. Very special.

Those saws are much nicer to look at than to use. Amputation saws.


----------



## DanYo

Bet they could cut dove tails real good.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## oltexasboy1

I just happened upon this pic ,That is the same style of saw sharpening vise I mentioned in my recent post. You can't see it very well here, but it is a simple work of art. Thanks Summerfi


> - summerfi


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## BigRedKnothead

> - Dan um Style


Sometimes I wonder if your actually trying to contribute to Bob's fine thread…....or mock it?


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

Sam Elliot on the right?
Ken Curtis on the left?

Festus Hagan buying new lumber for the Long Branch saloon?


----------



## bandit571

Old planes in a "new" setting


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bobro

> - summerfi


Building a gallows was an important part of a boy's education, back in the day.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## putty

Looks like he is going to build a beach house.


----------



## theoldfart

beach house out of beech?


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## Phyregod

May be missing the point but this is a seriously awesome old drill press. The Burke Machine Tool Co No2-benchtop-Camelback-Drill-Press-


----------



## Brit




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Picklehead

> - Dan um Style


So THAT'S what a handbasket looks like!


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi

Happy President's Day


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## Jagebo

During WWI, the army put together the "curative workshop" at General Hospital #9 in Lakewood, NJ to rehabilitate soldiers returning from the great war.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## benchbuilder

Hi Summeerfi, in the pic of the day that you posted, there are three guys with hand saws, why are the blades on these saws all white? Is it just the way the pic came out or did they put something on their saws? Maybe because they used them enough that they were very shinny? Just seemed odd all threeare white..
Just wondering….


----------



## summerfi

I think it's just light reflecting off the saws. They were probably pretty new at the time.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi

This is a special edition of Vintage Pic of the Day to honor my Dad, the finest craftsman I've ever known. Today is his birthday, and if he was still alive he would be 104 years old. These pictures show him rebuilding the house I grew up in circa 1951. The other two fellas featured prominently in the pictures are my two brothers, 13 and 15 years older than me. As you can see, Dad taught us to work. The picture quality isn't the greatest since the only camera we had was an old Brownie, but you can get the idea.

Dad center, brothers left and right.









Dad center again









Dad on saw horse









Dad center









And this is our whole family plus an aunt. The little kid sitting on the steps between my Dad's legs is me. Happy Birthday Dad.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bob,
What marvelous pictures, memories and a fitting tribute!!!

You haven't changed a bit!!! ;^)


----------



## theoldfart

Fantastic legacy Bob. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## putty

Nice pictures Bob,
Was that your little chair on the porch? Do you still have it?


----------



## summerfi

Like most things in our family, that chair was handed down from child to child. At the age I was in the photo, and being the last child in line, I suppose it was mine at the time. I remember the chair, but it's long been gone, probably given away to some other child.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wonderful stuff Bob. Just for goofs, here's a shot of my dad in Estes Park in the late 70's. He passed away at age 23, but by all accounts we had a lot in common. My uncle tells a story of how my dad took a commission working on a big cabin. My uncle asked him if he'd ever done that kinda project. My dad said, "no, but I'll figure it out."


----------



## Slyy

Bob, superb vintage picture there! What examples you've shown us here "finest crafstman" certainly seems quite apropos. Appreciate all the Dad love gents, to wax philosophic, it's only after we loose things that we truly appreciate the greatness of them.
My father built little with wood and stone but was a trained horticulturalist and worked nearly all his adult life for Oklahoma State University.
This was one of his designs, now a lasting fixture of the University:









The 'ol man myself and little bro in the middle, first day of class some years ago if you don't mind my small contribution to the "Vintage (not so) woodworking picture of the day".


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool Jake. I guess they're….our vintage


----------



## Slyy

Couldn't agree more Dan. Yer pa seemed like he was a tall lanky feller, know anyone like that?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, he was about 6'6" as well. Without the beard I'm a spittin image.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## Picklehead

Just now noticed the preponderance of hats in vintageland.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## Tim457

Love the vintage pictures in this thread. 
So here's the question that's been bothering me for a while about pictures like this. When cutting large logs how do they clear the sawdust (shavings really when using those logging saws) from the gullets? If the saw isn't twice as long as the tree is thick, the gullets can't clear. Taking a couple swipes to fill the gullets then removing the saw to clear them seems like a possibility, but really slow. Maybe when a tree is that large there is enough lumber in it to make it worth it. The only other one I can think of is saw in from the sides to make the cut narrower then saw through the front and back cuts.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## theoldfart

^ yea, right.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## wormil

Subtle Dan'um. Was trying to figure out if that was a bear or a horse then I saw it.


----------



## bandit571

Plane was new, in 1882….


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

!


----------



## donwilwol

ok, I get the bear, but what's the spaceship looking thing?


----------



## bandit571

Called a MECH….


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## redSLED




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## Slyy

Dan'um's earlier picture almost boggles the mind and makes ya wonder just how up the gents in your last picture are Bob!!


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## wormil




----------



## summerfi




----------



## crank49

> - Dan um Style


Is this the place that fought fire and destroyed most of the worlds supply of western red cedar.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi

Happy Mother's Day. You've come a long way, baby.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## racerglen

'Morning Bob, you sure are keeping this thread alive, and with some great pictures too !
Love the Shurley-Deitrich-Atkins shot, especialy as I have one of their saws.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Glen. Glad you enjoy looking at how things used to be.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## wormil

Yeah I look forward to this thread everyday.


----------



## summerfi

Good to hear. Thanks Rick.


----------



## oldnovice

My favorite lumber store Southern Lumber is closing their business after 110 years in business! The link shows some of the history of this business.

This is the place I went on more occasions than I can count in the last 20 years to get the lumber, tools, and/or hardware I used in many of my projects. The staff was very knowledgeable, helpfull, and courteous.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## theoldfart

inmates?


----------



## summerfi

That's my guess. Gaining important real life experience…how to build a birdhouse. LOL


----------



## theoldfart

So dey been singing like a canary, eh?


----------



## putty

Pretty nice Job for those Jailbirds


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

I need a hat like that!

You can have them boots, I'm usually to tired to try to pull those kind off…


----------



## oldnovice

I don't know if this is the correct forum for this post but in some ways does seem fitting!
My favorite lumber store is closing after 110 years in busines.
This was one of the best lumber suppliers I have ever visited in my 55+ years of worshiping wood. It is indeed a shame to see it go as many times I would go there just to take in the smell of many exotic pieces, be in awe of the beautiful slabs of walnut, oak, and many other species, many of which where way outside of my budget. 
Besides the all of the lumber there was a good supply of hardware, tools (Festool for one), router bits, saw blades, shop accessories, custom door shop, and well equiped mill.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

Been awaiting my daily fix from the thread…...

so, here is my little photo..


----------



## DanYo




----------



## bandit571

That will do, that will do very nicely….


----------



## woodcox

She has such pretty blonde hair. Why would she dye her eyebrows brown?


----------



## crank49

Don't think I have ever seen anyone grip a hammer quite like that.


----------



## DIYaholic

I didn't even notice the hammer….


----------



## oldnovice

That ladder looks kind of rickety!


----------



## crank49

Hey, I think that's my cousin, Ginger. That picture must have been made around 1964.
She doesn't look that good now, but she's got other assets to make up for that.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, maybe a little distraction from Ginger?









Maybe it is just "Olde School"???

Ok, back to Ginger…..


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Bob….
I've been missing my daily dose of vintage imagery!!!


----------



## summerfi

You're welcome Randy. I've been away for awhile, but I'm back on track now.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## ShaneA

Glad you are back Bob, I love looking through these pictures. This is a great thread.


----------



## donwilwol

> - summerfi


that's a great picture!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## bandit571

Smoke break? They need to get busy, they be burning daylight….


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

They have a LOT more room thanI do…









This is about it, for me…


----------



## DanYo




----------



## donwilwol

Now there is nothing dangerous about that picture!


----------



## johnstoneb

Those old circular sawmills sawed a lot of sawyers in there time. I remember as a kid watching the sawyer ride the carriage within inches of the saw and knowing what would happen if he slipped just a little.
When I was growing up usually a couple times a year a sawyer fell into the saw if he was lucky he only lost a limb.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## wormil

Bob that last one reminds me of pictures from my grandparent's farm during the 30's-40's. Kids running around half naked in raggedy clothes, happy as peas in a pod.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

The Amish in the next county north of here, still do that a lot. There is also an EMT run a couple times a year..This is very dangerous work. Mainly in Hardin County, OH. Haven't been to the BIG Amish counties east of here…


----------



## Slyy

Spent one summer about 10 years back framing houses with my wife's uncle. For a multitude of reasons (the above not least among them), I don't ever want to do that again.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## Brit

I thought we'd already had that one Bob. Lovely photo though


----------



## summerfi




----------



## CB_Cohick

Thanks for this thread, Bob. You know which of these photos are of a bit higher caliber, they are the ones you can smell like you are standing there.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## putty

Here's a couple for you Bob

...notice the toilet paper!


----------



## summerfi

Thanks putty, those bring back memories. Those weren't taken all that long before I started my firefighting days with the Forest Service.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Brit

I have so got to get me a bowler hat to wear in the shop.


----------



## racerglen

I'd ship you mine Andy, but methinks great grampa would nae approve..


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## racerglen

MMmm, I think it's singing to him Bob !


----------



## Brit

I wish my saw plates were that shiny.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## oldnovice

*Bob*, is that your avatar?

If not, it is very close.


----------



## summerfi

No, my avatar is my great great grandfather. The man in the picture is unknown to me.


----------



## oldnovice

> No, my avatar is my great great grandfather. The man in the picture is unknown to me.
> 
> - summerfi


Not to get too personal, but did he live in Montana too?


----------



## summerfi

Nope, West Virginia.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## theoldfart

The guy in the upper right seems to still be on last nights bender.


----------



## woodcox

.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi

A little hard to see, but this guy is using a treadle grinder to gum the teeth on a 2-man crosscut saw.


----------



## Bluepine38

For all those younger woodworkers, when you gum the teeth of a saw, you are grinding the gullet or
throat between the teeth deeper because as you sharpen the teeth it shortens the gullet and lessens
the ability of the saw to remove the chips and sawdust. Gumming helps to keep the saw from binding
and cracking.


----------



## Brit

Thanks for the explanation Gus. I've never heard that term before. Does that make me a young woodworker? LOL.

Good find on that photo Bob. Very educational. One thing confuses me though and that is the position of the treadle grinder. If he started on the gullets to his left, the saw will hit the wall before he finishes all the gullets to his right. If he started with the gullets on his right, there wouldn't have been room for the whole plate between the grinder and the wall. I guess the grinder was positioned where it is especially for the photo as it made a good composition.


----------



## Brit

Here's a few old photos I've come across.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, that first photograph is an absolute work of art. Think I might like to get a copy of it.


----------



## Brit

My thoughts exactly Kevin. I was thinking of hanging it up in my workshop. PM me your email address and I'll send you the copy I have on my hard drive which is a lot sharper than the image uploaded above.


----------



## theoldfart

Heading out for Chinese, I'll send it shortly, thanks.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Slyy

> Andy, that first photograph is an absolute work of art. Think I might like to get a copy of it.
> 
> - theoldfart


I second Kev there, that's a really awesome pic. Honestly the aged hands are what makes that.

Between the carving convicts(?) and the guy with the carved back panels, I'm not sure who is leading the harsher life. I find the minutiae of certain tasks to be quite cathartic, woodworking and tool resto chief among them, but that guy seems to be living that life to the fullest.


----------



## oldnovice

*Those who want picture*, know you can save right off of this site with a right click of your mouse.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## theoldfart

Boy Bob, you were a handsome devil in your time.


----------



## summerfi

Ya, Kev, all the girls tell me that.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## Slyy

Bob, you know the story on the pic in post #450?
I really dig the machines those fellas are working with, plus, I think maybe button down jacket and bow tie are the way to go for shop attire and everyone loves a good fitting pair of knickers


----------



## summerfi

Sorry I don't Jake, but they sure are stylish, eh? That's some nice lumber laying there on the floor too.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

My addition to this thread, My avatar and Great Grandfather Morris, a carpenter


----------



## summerfi

Very nice Turtle. Did Morris live in Kaintuck too?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Yes, Muhlenburg County


----------



## summerfi

"Daddy, won't you take me back to Muhlenberg County, down by the Green River where paradise lay…"


----------



## DLK

Wonderful. Just discovered this thread. Looked very carefully at all the shop photos hoping to get some hand plane organization ideas. But none look any more organized then mine. And mine is a disaster now. Thanks for this thread.


----------



## bearkatwood

I like that last picture Bob, I want to be that guy in a few years. I thankfully have a ways to go yet, but I hope to drop in the shop.


----------



## waho6o9

Found this one on History in Pictures on Twitter:

Lumberjacks around 1900


----------



## summerfi




----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

The one thing I see that stands out to me in all these photos is a sense of pride in their Craft and accomplishments.


----------



## oldnovice

+1 TheTurtleCarpenter you got that right!
A shame it is missing in many professions today!


----------



## summerfi




----------



## JoeinGa

> - Dan um Style


"Six hundred sixty one, six hundred sixty two, six hundred sixty three… WHAT? Hell no, I dont know where you left your lunch bucket! Now, where was I? (short pause) DAMN YOU, CHARLIE! One, two, three … "


----------



## Brit

> - summerfi


Either this plate has been flipped or they are both holding left-handed saws in their right hand.

Bob - On both of those saws there appears to be a little black area on the plates just in front of the handles. Any idea what that is?


----------



## theoldfart

Shadows on the bevels from the handles.


----------



## summerfi

Yes, I'd say the photo is flipped left to right, and I think Kevin has the black spots correct.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Britt, It looks like the shadow of the bevel on the front most of the handle.


----------



## DLK

Someone needs to go to one of those old time photo stores you find in a tourist trap, but bring their own collection of tools and get some photos taken. Or maybe set up a photo booth at the next tool swap.


----------



## summerfi

That's a great idea Don.


----------



## DLK

I was thinking you and someone could try to duplicate the picture Brit is discussing.


----------



## summerfi

That would be fun. In my case, though, it would have to be an older fatter version.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

^^^^ There are 13 carpenters on that build, wonder how they would of felt sporting a pair of shorts.?!! Nice thick sill plate.!


----------



## yuridichesky

Some Russian woodworking shop:


----------



## bandit571

Sill plate is thick, because they "let in" the studs. Each sits in a dado. 
12 carpenters, one Lead carpenter.

Shorts and nail aprons just don't get along…DAMHIKT…..


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Bandit, I spent several years framing with shorts and a nail apron, couldn't imagine doing it in long pants, long sleeves and a vest. The reason for the thick sole plate is that the cottage is balloon framed upon the foundation.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks for that pic Yuri. Would love to see more old woodworking pics from Russia.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## oldnovice

I love the smell of the picture, #489, above!


----------



## JoeinGa

Aw gee. I KNEW I should have gotten that "Scratch-n-sniff" feature on my new computer when I ordered it !


----------



## yuridichesky

Schoolboys learning woodworking:


----------



## yuridichesky

Woodworking shop:


----------



## yuridichesky

Village carpenter:


----------



## Brit

This image of a medieval carpenter working in a church made me chuckle. I can see at least two chisels and a knife that are heading for the floor on the next swipe of that plane. The lady seems to be unraveling a woolen umbrella and what's with the little guy in the bottom right corner. It's just weird.


----------



## wormil

> what s with the little guy in the bottom right corner.
> 
> - Brit


I think it's a hobbit.


----------



## Brit

> what s with the little guy in the bottom right corner.
> 
> - Brit
> 
> I think it s a hobbit.
> 
> - Rick M.


I thought it might me a chip monk. How abbot that for a guess?

Seriously though, if his job is to pick up the shavings, I want one.


----------



## bandit571

Looks more like he's stealing onions, or garlic?


----------



## summerfi

In the full picture it does look like this creature is picking up shavings. I think it is a child of the man and woman. Still want one Andy?


----------



## Brit

No Bob. It is still freaking me out every time I look at it. Glad you found the full image though as I can now see he isn't in a church at all. He does seem to be working on some very ecclesiastical looking projects though.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## bandit571

Had one of them vises for a bit, it was just too big for the shop..









All the way from Chicago,ILL…no less…


----------



## TheFridge

That hobbit thing is weirding me out.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

yep, Mr. B. building his dream house?

Wonder IF he got to keep the shed?


----------



## summerfi




----------



## theoldfart

^ next doohickey on my list!


----------



## DLK

> ^ next doohickey on my list!
> 
> - theoldfart


Me too. I've always wanted one. It would have been fun to have during my old craft show years.


----------



## pastahill

Handwork!!!!!


----------



## donwilwol

I'll bet those guys didn't have a gym membership!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Can you imagine the joint pain these guys had when they got in their Golden years.!


----------



## bandit571

IF they lived that long. Too many "Widow Makers" were out there..

Trying to remember Mr. B's name…Blandidge sound about right. He had a lot of trouble, trying to build his dream house….


----------



## summerfi

Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House (1948).


----------



## summerfi




----------



## pastahill

It looks that they "welded" 2 saws together.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd like to know what they did with them once they cut them down!


----------



## ShaneA

Trees of that size would have to have their own set of baggage as it relates to processing them. I wonder if there was a point where the difficulty in processing the tree made it less worthy of cutting down.

I mean dragging that thing out of there would be a pain. Then ripping it into manageable sections. I would think there would have to be a tipping point where the hassles and stress to the equipment outweighed the benefit. However, there they are with a massive tree laying on the ground.


----------



## Grumpymike

*ShaneA*
After bucking into correct length, They used an auger to drill a hole or two into the log and placed 1/4 stick of dynamite to split them until they (the logs) would fit under the "Big Wheels" to skid them out of the woods to the landing.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, that would be a sight to see. A bit of kindling laying around after that I bet.


----------



## pastahill

All hand work!!!










Later they had this 2 man beast of chainsaw!!


----------



## DLK

Why are they wearing lab coats?


----------



## summerfi

Because they are saw "doctors"?


----------



## summerfi




----------



## racerglen

"Man, I'm bagged, that desk was a btch to get done, but hey I think I like it !" 
Great photo Bob, still doing that Jury thing ?


----------



## Grumpymike

I'm sure it's an illusion, but it appears that the left leg is shorter ... A 2" block under the left and a 1" block under the right. But check out the French polish on that desk top … WOW!


----------



## oldnovice

*Grumpy*, they were probably made that way to fit the cabin floor!


----------



## DLK

Oh my. LOL I though you meant the carpenters legs, not the cabinet. I was very confused.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Bluepine38

That is a beautiful timber that the man is trimming with his adze, looks like he might need a few men
to help him lift it into place.


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh man, that's the Craftsmanship of the old master … 'Betcha' his back is stronger than mine.

Bluepine38 … Looks pretty green, easy to shape but a bugger to lift


----------



## oldnovice




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## oldnovice

Seeing the photo above reminded me of the person who invented the circular saw!

*Does anyone else know who invented the circular saw … without Google?*


----------



## Dutchy

One from overseas:


----------



## putty

Oldnovice,

I think it was a woman, shaker woman.


----------



## Picklehead

> Seeing the photo above reminded me of the person who invented the circular saw!
> 
> *Does anyone else know who invented the circular saw … without Google?*
> 
> - oldnovice


Without Google, I seem to remember a female Shaker. No, not a "female shaker", a Shaker who was a female.


----------



## JayT

The Shaker woman inventing the circular saw is an old wives' tale that still persists, even though it has been disproved many times over. There are patents from before she was even born that mention circular saw blades and ways to better utilize them. None of the patents is actually for a circular blade, which implies they were in common use even earlier.


----------



## Picklehead

Well, I have a wife, and I can't say she's young, so that must be where I heard it. Who's next?


----------



## DLK

I believe it was Jára Cimrman.


----------



## summerfi

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!
*


----------



## oldnovice

It was Tabitha Babbit invented the first circular saw, she also had invented on a spinning wheel and false teeth. 
As a Shaker, she never patented anything as it was she invented things "for the benifit of mankind"!
She does share an invention with Eli Whitney for cut nails!

The patent for the circular saw was supposedly patented by two French men three years later who saw it described in some Shaker Papers.

One writer disputes the fact that the circular saw was invented by a totally different Shaker sect.


----------



## summerfi

This from Wikipedia:

Claims to the invention of the circular saw include:

A common claim is for a little-known sailmaker named Samuel Miller of Southampton, England who obtained a patent in 1777 for a saw windmill.[2] However the specification for this only mentions the form of the saw incidentally, probably indicating that it was not his invention.
Gervinus of Germany is often credited with inventing the circular saw in 1780.[3]
Walter Taylor of Southampton had the blockmaking contract for Portsmouth Dockyard. In about 1762 he built a saw mill where he roughed out the blocks. This was replaced by another mill in 1781. Descriptions of his machinery there in the 1790s show that he had circular saws. Taylor patented two other improvements to blockmaking but not the circular saw.[4] This suggests either that he did not invent it or that he published his invention without patenting it (which would mean it was no longer patentable).
Another claim is that it originated in Holland in the sixteenth or seventeenth century.[5] This may be correct, but nothing more precise is known.
The use of a large circular saw in a saw mill is said to have been invented in 1813 by Tabitha Babbitt, a Shaker inventor, after she noted the inefficiency of the traditional saw pits used by the sawyers in her community and sought an improvement.[6] This claim is now mostly discredited.[7][8]
The Barringer, Manners and Wallis factory in Rock Valley Mansfield, Nottinghamshire also claims to be the site of the invention.


----------



## oldnovice

This is starting to sound like the SawStop suit against Bosch for the finger safe saw!

When you go back that far in history and the lack of international patent charing information it becomes very difficult to saw *"who is is on first?*".

Can we agree that *Hedy Lamarr* was the inventor of spread spectrum technology, the methodology we all use today to commonicate.
That is all I am going to say about patents in this *Vintage Woodworking* forum!


----------



## wormil

I find it odd that circular saw "technology" is so difficult to pinpoint. There have been plenty of books on woodworking written through the centuries, many more on blacksmithing, and surely there are surviving sawmills. And nowhere in all that documentation do circular saws show up until the late 1700's?


----------



## Bluepine38

The printing press was invented in the 1400's but I think it was used for books. The use for documenting
or advertising tools and such came much later. A local blacksmith produced iron and steel for tools. The
people who fought, armies and such tended to travel, so word of mouth probably spread word of better
swords and armor being produced and this knowledge would spread, while the normal craftsman would
not travel as much. My opinion is that tool technology was not important to the people producing 
documents and until more people learned to read the documents did not exist. I am probably wrong,
but will someone come up with the correct idea.

I second Bob's message, Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.


----------



## wormil

There are actually books about woodworking and blacksmithing going back hundreds of years.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

This generation of woodworkers idea of running a power cord was to bust a Hole in the end of the shop and find a 50 foot leather belt.


----------



## Grumpymike

I see that "overalls" and hats were the dress of the day in allot of these old photo's … And how the spinning belts and pulleys are exposed … OSHA would have a field day in most of these shops and mills.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

The thing about I like about Overalls is, you can get a good week out of them between Washiins, and just change your shorts and socks every other day.


----------



## wormil

Shorts and socks? This ain't Wall Street! 

My grandparents had a farm hand named Joe Day. He worked the farm until the day he died but was famous for not wearing underpants under his bib overalls. He died when I was little but I remember people talking about it.


----------



## racerglen

Rick, New meaning to "shake a leg.."


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

@ Rick, Sounds like Joe Day was hard core. The worst thing about that is those overalls funnel all that gas upwards. I bet he wasn't a big fan of Brown Beans.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DLK

"Look boys, see you don't need two planning stops or a wagon wheel vise. So stop complaining and get back to work"


----------



## TheFridge

Actually I see a stop…


----------



## DLK

> Actually I see a stop…
> 
> - TheFridge


But only one.


----------



## TheFridge

Gotcha. If he was a real man the planing stop would be his finger


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I think they are amazed at the cockeyed position of his left hand !!!


----------



## bandit571

^ Actually, that IS the way to hold those old wood bodied planes.


----------



## DLK

Thanks for that info bandit.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

. I guess I've been holding my wood wrong all this time. Maybe if I try left handed it would feel more natural.


----------



## Mosquito

I have indeed seen that as a fairly standard way of holding a wood bodied plane. I don't often do it, however, not sure why


----------



## bandit571

Think about the grip this way…..stand facing the plane, reach out and grab ahold of the rear handle and the body of the plane. Then YOU rotate a bit to push the plane along. Bring the plane back to the start of the cut, you are standing the same way as when you first grabbed the plane.


----------



## Mosquito

I've found that I typically only grab my wooden jack plane that way, not usually a smoother or jointer


----------



## widdle

> - summerfi


This one is killer…Dig the guy nailing off the rafters, while hanging five on the plumb and line brace @ the gable end.. These are all Great..Gotta check these out…. Somewhere i have some crazy shots from the late 80's, when we were doing piece work inland…Alot of cool Bulk rafter cutting set ups, with the modified skills with the dado heads…


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DLK

I really enjoy seeing the picture of non-factory wood shops and take great comfort that they are no better organized then my current chaos.


----------



## Grumpymike

In #570, did you notice the 10 kegs of nails around the job shack? They've probably put two or three into the framing so far … The guys with nail guns just wouldn't understand. 
Geezz I like these old pictures.


----------



## Brit

> @ Rick, Sounds like Joe Day was hard core. The worst thing about that is those overalls funnel all that gas upwards. I bet he wasn t a big fan of Brown Beans.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Turtle - When I first read this, I read it wrong. I thought you said 'Brown Bears' and I Googled Brown Bears thinking it was the name of some flatulence inducing American food, but all I got was photos of the not so cuddly furry animals. Then I put my glasses on and saw it said 'Brown Beans'. I'll never get that 5 minutes back.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Bluepine38

#570 Grumpy Mike those kegs of nails are one reason my old 24 oz framing hammer has the milled surface 
worn smooth. The nail guns are heavier, but much easier to use. When you subtract the weight of the
nails in your nail pouch it is probably about the same, but for some reason they were not that heavy back
then. If I remember right I started my first framing job in 1952.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

@Brit, Keep your glasses on and your overalls tight.! I'd rather kick a brown bear out instead of greet him with my nose.


----------



## wormil

I like how this guy is standing in a pile of shavings and randomly holding a set of dividers.


----------



## DLK

Does holding the dividers signify that he was a freemason.


----------



## racerglen

Don, that's a very interesting take, think you may have uncovered one of the secret signs ! ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Look behind the fellow…there is the square back against the wall.

re: Kegs of nails: If I remember the movie….that delivery truck breaks free and rolls back into the kegs, and on into the shack…..Made a BIG mess. Well, at least it did miss the owner's car….

Movie is worth watching, just to see how them Carpenters actually did their jobs back then.


----------



## DLK

> Look behind the fellow…there is the square back against the wall.
> - bandit571


That may confirm it. People used to be photographed holding a book to show they were educated. I think holding the dividers must be significant.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## donwilwol




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## oldnovice

Crosscut saw and gun-stick up against tree on the right. Axe,wedges, and jack screw in the undercut.

From the Mendocino Coast Model Railroad and Historical Society


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Bluepine38

Did not know what a gun-stick was, so I had to look it up, this picture explains it.

http://oldphotoguy.com/p333085964/e2a557460


----------



## summerfi




----------



## racerglen

Ah..pass me a beer would you kid ? Day's done.


----------



## Jhwill

These are not woodworker photos but they are of carpenters. The first group are from the PA Turnpike the man with the high boots at the tunnel is my grandfather C.H. The second group are 32 years later at the Uffington Interchange in West Virginia. The man at the office is my father and the man in the photo above is my friends father and was my boss this was 1971. The arch was completed and the valley was filled and the bridges were built over the fill, the arch in the photo was at the left and out of photo I think the completed arch was 1200+ feet long.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## bearkatwood

No shop vac I guess.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## donwilwol

Handsaws right below the bullets. NICE!


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bearkatwood

I think OSHA might have something to say about that last one  WOW


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi

Merry Christmas to all Lumberjocks.


----------



## Bluepine38

Thank you for starting this group of posts and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## putty

Love the hats!


----------



## bandit571

> Merry Christmas to all Lumberjocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - summerfi


Methinks that fellow is Bob Keeshan aka Captain Kangaroo…...as I remember that part of the set….


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bearkatwood

> - Dan um Style
> 
> He's just really happy to play with his wood
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if your actually trying to contribute to Bob s fine thread…....or mock it?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## DanYo

I'm assuming Betty is looking at a load of lumber. If that doesn't work for you, I'm sure you can imagine something else related to vintage woodworking to make this work.


----------



## donwilwol

Since I'm pushing 60, vintage wood is all I have!


----------



## summerfi




----------



## racerglen

For a large articulated boat ? My that's a big one !


----------



## summerfi




----------



## CB_Cohick

Man, that guy has an enormous amount of shop space.


----------



## summerfi

2015 goes out like an old man….2016 comes in like a child. HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!


----------



## racerglen

Well chosen Bob, Happy new Year to you as well !


----------



## donwilwol

Happy New Year Bob and everyone.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi

Dan, please stick to the topic and intent of this thread.


----------



## DanYo

> Dan, please stick to the topic and intent of this thread.
> 
> - summerfi


Sorry Bob … thanks for the nudge. Will do.


----------



## johnstoneb

You have to admit though Bob that is a sawyer that has some confidence in his ability


----------



## summerfi




----------



## putty

^ Whoa… that will take some horsepower!


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## putty

One thing that I have noticed in these old pictures, no one is over weight.


----------



## summerfi

I noticed that too putty. In those days most people worked hard and many grew their own food. A lot walked wherever they went. No TV watching couch potatoes back then.


----------



## putty

Yup, no Burritos or Cokes either.


----------



## Brit

He's probably got some Oreo cookies hidden in that hat. I bet as soon as that photo shoot was out the way, he was twisting, licking and dunking.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## TheFridge

I'm gonna take some pictures like that one day. Vest and pocket watch included.


----------



## bandit571

Must be one of Bob's saws?

Beard looks like mine…..I think he has more hair on top than I do..


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DLK

I found that that photo to be disturbing.


----------



## summerfi

I wouldn't want to run into those guys in a dark alley, that's for sure.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## oldnovice

The one theme that is common to all of these photos is that these people had pride in their work even though some was difficult and even dangerous!


----------



## Picklehead

Spruce dress #5



















1929 Press Photo Julia Wears Dress Made of Veneer from Spruce Lumber


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

> - summerfi


Looks like "Dad" and an Older son, both Civil War vets, moved out West to build Railroad towns, younger brother was taken along to help out. First two might have even served as Railway Engineer Corps carpenters. Rebuilding railway property for the Army. Just a guess.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## donwilwol

I wonder what Olivares & Dahl would think of us taking pictures with our cell phones?


----------



## bandit571

> - summerfi


Looks like either Charlie Wooster fromWagon Train, or, Wishbone, from Rawhide…


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DLK

Only the boy with sword seems truly happy. I bet he has plans.


----------



## wormil

I see 4 confirmed hand planes and possibly a couple more. I wonder if they made them or just holding them.


----------



## socrbent

I was on a 7 hour trip today and listening to some of my favorite music. One is the '*Will the Circle Be Unbroken*' albums by he Nitty Gritty Dirt Band. A favorite for me is *Grandpa was a Carpenter* written by John Prine and sung with the NGDB. Thought this group might like the words. Here is a link to Prine performing the song with some good photos accompanying - 




"*Grandpa Was A Carpenter*"

Grandpa wore his suit to dinner
Nearly every day
No particular reason
He just dressed that way
Brown necktie and a matching vest
And both his wingtip shoes
He built a closet on our back porch
And put a penny in a burned out fuse.

[Chorus:]
Grandpa was a carpenter
He built houses stores and banks
Chain smoked Camel cigarettes
And hammered nails in planks
He was level on the level
And shaved even every door
And voted for Eisenhower
'Cause Lincoln won the war.

Well, he used to sing me
"Blood on the Saddle" 
And rock me on his knee
And let me listen to radio
Before we got TV
Well, he'd drive to church on Sunday
And take me with him too!
Stained glass in every window
Hearing aids in every pew.

[Chorus]

Now my grandma was a teacher
Went to school in Bowling Green
Traded in a milking cow
For a Singer sewing machine
She called her husband "Mister" 
And walked real tall and pride
And used to buy me comic books
After grandpa died.

[Chorus]


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## theoldfart

Finally, a clean shaven artisan!


----------



## racerglen

Tee Hee..


----------



## ShaneA

You ever wonder if any of us own any of these tools that appear in any of these photos? I would have to think with the amount of "collecting" that goes on around here, that it would not be out of the question for one of these saws or planes to be knocking around in one of our shops.


----------



## summerfi

That's an interesting thought Shane. All old tools have a story. If only they could tell it. Even if none of the pictured tools are owned by LJs, the tools we do own have hidden but equally interesting histories.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## JayT

^ Is that scaffolding OSHA approved? 

Shane, you would almost have to bet that DonW owns at least one of the planes, wouldn't you?


----------



## WhoMe

> ^ Is that scaffolding OSHA approved?
> 
> - JayT


Probably not but I bet it is 3 Stooges or laurel and hardy approved…

I just discovered this thread yesterday. A lot of wonderful pictures. Thanks Bob for stating it.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Grumpymike

Looks like his saw buck is recycled pallets … 
I too would like to thank Bob for this thread, I read it nearly every day.
" 
Those were the men. Today we are just equipment operators" UNK.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## theoldfart

Bob. no color photographs when you were young?


----------



## summerfi

They had just come out Kevin, but we were too poor to own one.


----------



## theoldfart




----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

Looks like he has about got that house finished up. Cutting some fire wood for later..

I NEED that hat!


----------



## DLK

Whats is that interesting "ladder: with the wheel behind him". What does it do?


----------



## bandit571

Huals bundles a cedar shakes to the roof.


----------



## bearkatwood

I wonder if that video was shot to show off or for insurance purposes, and somebody has to tell that cute little boy his saw is upside down. Frank Klausz has a plane like that. I think he even talked about how they could hook it up to pulleys to draw it through the wood for a goof. Great stuff Bob. Hope the weather has been good for you up there. My folks keep trying to get me to come visit. If I do I might have to pop by and see your shop. Have a good one.


----------



## DLK

Which cute little boy has a saw upside down?


----------



## wormil

The Disston saw is the right way around on my screen.


----------



## oldnovice

Zooming in on the saw in post #666 looks as if it double edged.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DLK

Bob, why do these all look like photos of your relatives?


----------



## WhoMe

Bob, thank you Shari for starting this thread. Looking at these historic photos are way cool.


----------



## WhoMe

Oops, dunno where "shari" came from. I'm blaming autofill….


----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## WhoMe

Bob, you find the coolest pictures. Thanks for keeping the thread alive. 
Viewing these photos opens up a visual representation of our woodworking history most never see.


----------



## oldnovice

The photo above makes me wonder how many carpenters built gallows?


----------



## summerfi

Like this?


----------



## Brit

> - summerfi


This guy needs to tuck his elbow in. He won't saw straight like that.


----------



## oldnovice

You found a gallows photo!
Where do you find all these vintage photos Bob?


----------



## wormil

Speaking of … something I always found amusing in old movies is they had to build a gallows outside the prisoner's window. So they must have taken them down each time, just to rebuild them to torture the prisoner, lol.


----------



## bandit571

What, no Gallows' Humour?

I imagine the same carpenters that built the gallows, also made the "Pine Box" for use after the "Neck Tie Party" was over with.


----------



## summerfi

That poor guy just can't get it right Andy. The elbow looks better in this shot, but he needs to get his index finger out of the hand hole. I think he's just an actor.










Now this guy (?) is doing better, but what's the little fellow on his knees doing?


----------



## putty

Probably looking for his finger that his dad sawed off


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## widdle

Great pics…


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DLK

I like it. But needs round hobbit doors.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## WhoMe

Look, a shop dwarf….


----------



## WhoMe

Or a shell elf.

Or a large bench hold down

Or a mini saw guide


----------



## bandit571

Bilbo Baggins?

I think he needs a bigger saw..


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## theoldfart

From the 'Bay


----------



## DLK

Finally someone in proper shop attire.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

That Fella needs to put some clothes on and get a haircut.


----------



## donwilwol

that's a little frightening!!


----------



## Brit

> From the Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like clamping your work with a pair of high heels. Also, is it just me or is that auger bent? It doesn't seem to follow the center line of the brace.
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## theoldfart

^ ;-) hehe


----------



## WhoMe

"Manly, yes, but someone likes it too" 
From an old spice soap commercial.

Although, seems a bit too manly….


----------



## DLK

It was "Manley, yes but I like it too" as I recall.


----------



## theoldfart

Soap was Irish Spring.


----------



## Grumpymike

Wish I had a shop helper like that …


----------



## DLK

I wish I had a shop helper .


----------



## WhoMe

Combo, you're right but I took the liberty to change it slightly. I just couldn't go with the "I like it too" part.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## donwilwol

we talk about the old time craftsmanship, but a lot of these photos look like production type work (althought old time production) and not so much fun to work in.


----------



## summerfi

I think even in the old days there were the independent artist-craftsmen and then there were the factory production grunts. The former could take as much time as they wanted and charge pretty much what they wanted. The latter were nose to the grindstone to make the company profitable and earn a weekly paycheck. Both were important, but the national economy and middle class families were built on the latter.


----------



## donwilwol

i agree Bob. Its easy to see an old tool or photograph and romanticize about it, but truth is, most of those guys worked hard and died young.


----------



## Grumpymike

Yep, they were men of their craft, and today most of us are equipment operators … just say'in.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

He be a tough old Mick…..


----------



## CB_Cohick

That guy looks like he would just as soon plane your nose flat rather than take the time to pound it flat with his gnarled fist.


----------



## WhoMe

> He be a tough old Mick…..
> 
> - bandit571


I was thinking along those same lines bandit.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## putty

I sure shouldn't want to walk around that construction site barefooted like that. Where was OSHA


----------



## Bluepine38

If it was warm some of the people did not wear shoes, for a lot of kids they were a luxury, for others a nuisance.
Back then if you dropped a nail you picked it up and used it. Times have changed.


----------



## donwilwol

and back then if you dropped your hammer and broke your toe, you kept working, you didn't get to sue somebody for your own stupid misatake.


----------



## ShaneA

Apparently, they really must have been tougher back in the day.


----------



## oldnovice

I don't believe the word is tougher, I think it is thoughtful about the job at hand!


----------



## Brit

I think Old Mick from the previous photo was working on that job too because I can see his hat hanging on the wall behind that lad.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I'm pretty sure that "Old Mick" is about 42. It was rough back then, ladies and gents. 

Really enjoy the pics, Bob and others; each one posted either elicits a smile and/or some reflection. Thanks!


----------



## wormil

> He be a tough old Mick…..
> 
> - bandit571


Tough old Norwegian apparently. I thought he was Irish too.

https://hyvelbenk.wordpress.com/about/hos-knut/


----------



## theoldfart

Still think he looks like a leprechaun. I have ancestors who look like him,


----------



## bandit571

I'm about 6 generations from the old guy….looks about like Abner S. Newman did back then..


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DLK

I really this photo. It is always inspirational to see that these old wood shops are no better organized then mine.


----------



## putty

^ He even has a beer bottle on his bench!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mooney (Edward) Warther in his shop cutting pliers from a single piece of wood with a knife. On of his many hand carved trains in the background. I took the wife through the museum and it was really worth it, the things the man accomplished without many resources in the beginning. Definitely worth it if you find yourself in the area.


----------



## DLK

> I really this photo. It is always inspirational to see that these old wood shops are no better organized then mine.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I don't know why it happens, but I seem to leave out the occasional word and I am grateful that no one seems to notice or cares. What I meant to write is:

I really *like* this photo. It is always inspirational to see that these old wood shops are no better organized then mine.


----------



## bandit571

Grandpa Lew is a "Pusher" from way back. That is him standing on the right front. Two of his brothers were in this picture as well









That fellow was able to reach into the engine compartment on a V-8 Ford, and lift the engine block for a flathead V-8 right up and out, and stand there and ask where you wanted it put. Grandpa Lew was killed by a train when I was 2 years old.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

Bob: Thank you!!


----------



## summerfi




----------



## CB_Cohick

> Grandpa Lew is a "Pusher" from way back. That is him standing on the right front. Two of his brothers were in this picture as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fellow was able to reach into the engine compartment on a V-8 Ford, and lift the engine block for a flathead V-8 right up and out, and stand there and ask where you wanted it put. Grandpa Lew was killed by a train when I was 2 years old.
> 
> - bandit571


That is roughly 500+ pounds. That would be something to see.


----------



## bandit571

Grandpa Lew stood 6'2" and was the "runt" of the three. His brother George was even stronger. George's fingers were twice the size of normal width fingers. To him, a small pouch of Mail Pouch chewing tobaccy was a single serving.

their Father, Perry Newman served in the 134th Ohio Inf Reg. of Volenteers. Co. H. and is buried in the natioal Cemetery down in Dayton Ohio.

Perry's father was a farmer…William Harrison Newman. His dad was Abner Newman. Abner bought Government Land of 1000 acres here in Ohio, about 1820, and moved here from the Finger Lakes area of New York State.

Long time ago…....


----------



## Brit

> - bigblockyeti


Is that a Type 1 Boston Pencil Sharpener on the wall above the train? Maybe not, as I can't see a crank handle.


----------



## Brit

> - summerfi


I wonder why that guy at the back felt the need to climb the wall just to show off his saw when there was plenty of room on the front bench? Guess we'll never know. )


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don't know what kind of pencil sharpener that was. Mooney has been gone for a while but they've preserved his small original workshop just as he used it at the museum so if it was there, it in all likelihood still is.


----------



## summerfi

Extra credit for identifying the plane he's using.


----------



## Brit

GTL smoothing plane with a Norris style adjuster?


----------



## summerfi

I think you're right, Andy. Good job.


----------



## bearkatwood

I guess my "no shoes, no shop" rule wouldn't apply here, he's outside. cool pic.
How is that drill press working for you?


----------



## theoldfart

This one's new to me * GTL smoothing plane*. Details maybe in the HPOYD thread so as not to hijack thus one?


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, see this page. http://www.stagtools.co.uk/Brass/OtherBrassPlanes.htm


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, thanks. Looks to be a decent plane.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## putty

I like the homemade roller stand that he has!


----------



## bearkatwood

> - summerfi


I wonder why when I open this thread and see a picture, then comment on it, my comment ends up way down the line from the picture and then my comment makes No sense at all. So this is what I was commenting on, "No shoes, No shop" is my rule. My kids try to get away with this in my shop all the time. What is it about kids hating shoes  I remember doing the same thing in my grandpas shop.
Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## DLK

> I wonder why when I open this thread and see a picture, then comment on it, my comment ends up way down the line from the picture …
> - bearkatwood


It is because you have put your comment on the same line as the picture. So as always to ensure beginning on a new line you must insert a carriage return before typing the comment. Insert two to create a blank line to be safe.


----------



## putty

carriage return

That is Old School Don!!!


----------



## DLK

Well not really. "ascii 13" which is called carriage return must some how be inserted.

ASCII control characters
00 NULL
01 SOH
02 STX
03 ETX
04 EOT
05 ENQ
06 ACK
07 BEL
08 BS(Backspace)
09 HT(Horizontal Tab)
10 LF(Line feed)
11 VT(Vertical Tab)
12 FF(Form feed)
13 CR(Carriage return)


----------



## TheFridge

Wtf. My brain just exploded.

Enjoy this thread a bunch


----------



## Brit

> carriage return
> 
> That is Old School Don!!!
> 
> - putty


It must be at least 25 years since I heard the term 'carriage return'. I feel a bit 'Vintage' myself now though for knowing what it means. Maybe we should all upload photos of ourselves to this thread. We'd fit right in!


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not much over 25 (28 for a few more months) and have used a lot of "carriage return", and "line feed" in programming lol

EDIT: Nvm on the second part (if you already saw it), last time I shared tricks and fancy things a few people broke all kinds of stuff lol


----------



## DLK

Darn I missed it *Mos*. I would have understood it.


----------



## Grumpymike

As I look at my key board, the enter has an arrow that works like a carriage return … ??
is there another one?

Signed: not a computer wiz.


----------



## Brit

No you nailed it Mike, that's the one we're talking about.


----------



## Grumpymike

OK, I admit it … my IQ gets lower than my age when computers are the topic … I haven't found one that spells correctly either.


----------



## oldnovice

*0D 0A* hexadecimal or *13 10* decimal also *known as dead on arrival* or *carriage return line feed* 
Boy this takes me back and to think it would show up up Lumberjocks!


----------



## bandit571

What's next…Commodore 64???


----------



## shipwright

I've seen this thread dozens of times but as I remember have never contributed.
I think it is a great idea and there are many fine memories posted here.
...... so I thought maybe I could contribute one of my own. This is a photo from about 1956 or maybe '57 of a young shipwright working on one of his early projects. I know this lad quite well, OK very well. 

Thanks for the thread and the fine old shots from the past.


----------



## DLK

Thank you putting us back on track.


----------



## summerfi

Nice pic Paul. From humble beginnings come great things.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

The days are gone Paul where a simple hammer would keep a young lad busy for hours. Now days they just hand them an I phone and they stay passified and quiet and out of their hair.


----------



## Grumpymike

That's a mighty stout looking arch pulling that log … Looks like a 16 or 18 foot butt, as a 32 foot would be to heavy to pull with the old cable cats.


----------



## bandit571

Used to be, while on the way to Camp Grayling's North Impact Range, we'd drive through a State Park, that was also a mueseum to Lumberjacks back in the day. just a bit further up the highway was a State of Michigan Boot Camp for a prison, with all them "Do NOT pick up Hitch-Hikers" signs. Might be worth another look on here? Know where this is, Bob?


----------



## summerfi

Not for sure Bandit, but probably somewhere in the Pacific Northwest or NorCal. I think that's a Doug fir.


----------



## DLK

I've been to Grayling. The whole town is full of old ladies tying flies for the fly shop. Don't remember seeing such a museum but then I wasn't looking for one. Maybe I'll stop there on my way to M-WTCA this summer. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bandit571

I THINK it was along MI 72. East of Grayling MI. They had about the biggest set of wooden wheels I'd ever seen. About 80 miles south of the "Bridge" ( Mackinac Bridge)


----------



## DLK

Could it be: Hartwick Pines Logging Museum

4216 Ranger Road
Grayling, MI 49738


----------



## bandit571

That would be the one!!


----------



## putty

I've been there Bandit and Don. It is the last native stand of white pines. It is now a state park, Hartwick pines state park. They have a bunch of old logging equipment too.


----------



## DLK

> I ve been there Bandit and Don. It is the last native stand of white pines. It is now a state park, Hartwick pines state park. They have a bunch of old logging equipment too.
> 
> - putty


It is one of the last native stands. Here is another the Estivant pines . They are just down the road from me.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## WillliamMSP

That's gonna take a while.


----------



## Brit

What is that guy actually doing because it looks like that tree has already been sawn in half?


----------



## DLK

I think it is a staged photo


----------



## Brit

Could be Don or maybe he's just working out some anger. )


----------



## DLK

Looks to me the axe man was superimposed on the "log". He casts no shadow.


----------



## Grumpymike

Maybe it's the start of a totem ?


----------



## widdle

Mabye that dude should just go over or around it…Smarter not harder..


----------



## DanYo




----------



## putty

^ Bad Asses


----------



## Grumpymike

Note the guy on the right is decked out in climbing gear … He is a topper, and goes for a wild ride when the top of the tree lets loose. These guys were tough, no pot bellies here.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## JayT

Vintage bench cat pic. Nice, Bob.


----------



## Brit

That's either a very high bench, or a very short chairmaker, or he's standing in a hole.


----------



## WhoMe

And both of them look to be taking a nap


----------



## wormil

The cat is half as big as the man. Probably an orange tabby. I used to have one that was 36" from nose to butt and weighed over 30lbs.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## waho6o9

Tranquility, thanks Bob


----------



## summerfi




----------



## WhoMe

Nice frame, not sure it fits the picture though. Looks too nice..lol


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## Grumpymike

Just amazing that some of the most beautiful furniture of the day came from these dark dismal dungeons of the past.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## WhoMe

Ooo some Nihon no mokko


----------



## Bluepine38

Ok the man in back is using a pull type plane that is sharp, judging from the fine shaving it is producing, 
the man on the left is finishing a tenon with a saw, but the man on the right looks like he is using some
type of adze. Does anyone recognize this tool?


----------



## putty

Yes, it is an adz. The samurai carpenter has one in his tool box video. It is near the mid point of the video
Here


----------



## woodcox

A little fuzzy but it looks like that is a scarf joint or a wedged tenon he is sawing. Maybe a shoulder visible half way up the cheek.

Cool pic sir.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

Here is a historical video from the Mendocino Coast Model Railroad and Historical Society which also has a book that can be read on line or downloaded in PDF form. This book is supposed to have been the blueprint for lumbering back then.

There are also a number of wonderful photos and animations of old lumber machinery on this site. You could spend a whole evening just on this site …. as I have!

I found this site because besides being a woodworker I used to, and still do, like model trains, the older the better.


----------



## woodcox

Thank you for that old novice. Excellent video.


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, I liked the video too. Lots of interesting things to see in there


----------



## summerfi




----------



## DLK

I always find these types of pictures without captions a little odd.

Across the front it appears there is a 2 man chisel and mallet team, a hand plane expert, a solo chisel expert, a saw man. Across the back is apparently three guys with no tools and I guess are just there for moral support.

Or

Is only the guy in the apron the woodworker, the rest just wanted to be in the photo.

Or

Are they saying. "It took the 7 of us to make this beam so we could sit on it and have our picture taken."

It seems to me that there are 3 well dressed guys in the front in positions 1, 3 and 5 wearing ties and fancy made coats. It looks to me that they have never done a day of labour.

Is there a background story?


----------



## summerfi




----------



## donwilwol

> I always find these types of pictures without captions a little odd.
> 
> Across the front it appears there is a 2 man chisel and mallet team, a hand plane expert, a solo chisel expert, a saw man. Across the back is apparently three guys with no tools and I guess are just there for moral support.
> 
> Or
> 
> Is only the guy in the apron the woodworker, the rest just wanted to be in the photo.
> 
> Or
> 
> Are they saying. "It took the 7 of us to make this beam so we could sit on it and have our picture taken."
> 
> It seems to me that there are 3 well dressed guys in the front in positions 1, 3 and 5 wearing ties and fancy made coats. It looks to me that they have never done a day of labour.
> 
> Is there a background story?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Its probably more along the lines of: "hey, I'm getting paid by the hour, so if the boss wants me to sit here and look foolish, that's what I'll do!"


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Bluepine38

Not sure, but back then photographs were not as easy as they are now. They had no point and shoot cameras
with automatic settings. The photo was probably set up a day or two in advance and the subjects of the 
camera would want to appear their best-remember the class pictures-so that is why we are seeing the suits
and ties. Maybe Sommerfi knows the reason and enlighten us.


----------



## WhoMe

I bet they are early caltrans workers.
You know, where a few do the work and a bunch stand around and look busy…..


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, I can't tell what he's working on. Looks like finishing of some sort maybe?


----------



## summerfi

Looks to me like he's painting a wooden cutout of a bear.


----------



## theoldfart

Yup, I see it now. Thanks


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I bet they are early caltrans workers.
> You know, where a few do the work and a bunch stand around and look busy…..
> 
> - WhoMe


Of the places I've been, such lack of efficiency on the tax payer's dollar is very far from exclusive to California.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## WhoMe

Yeti, oh, I'm sure of that. I just had to perpetuate the stereotype for humors sake.


----------



## WhoMe

Bob, that luthier shot is way cool.


----------



## ShaneA

Is that most recent one a photo or a drawing?


----------



## summerfi

It's a photo.


----------



## oldnovice

From what I can read on the photo the first two words are Geigenbauch u. Mittenwald which could be a location of the shop of J. Reiter Shop followed by (an indistinguishable word) followed by Geige which is German for Violin.

It was photographed by H. Hüber followed by some numbers.


----------



## summerfi

Geigenbauel v. Mittenwald (F. Reiter, Schopfer der Oktav-Geige) H. Huber 115

My best translation guess: Luthier from Mittenwald (F. Reiter, viola maker) H. Huber 115


----------



## WillliamMSP

We sometimes watch Smart Travels with Rudy Maxxa - literally 15 minutes ago, we got done watching an episode on Bavaria and they talked about the tradition of luthiers in Mittenwald (brought back by a chap that was a student of Stradavari). Funny timing.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## ShaneA

Does not look like dust collection was much of a priority in some of those photos. However, I am sure the 1" thick bedding of shavings and chips is better on the feet than concrete.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## putty

nice set of tools there, wonder what happened to them over the years? Who knows, some may belong to LJ members


----------



## summerfi




----------



## ShaneA

Bob, you are a gift to the interwebz…just sayin'


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Shane. ;-)


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## DLK

Thats a weird picture. Why is the saw placed where it is. Why does the brace and various bits all have labels/price tags?


----------



## bandit571

Why? Because she is in a hardware store. Saw is sitting on the bench, and leaning into the display rack

As for that group awaitng the next train…..are they going to the woods, or going to town? The one on the right seems to be the foreman of the group. Infact, looks like they are all standing on a flat car..


----------



## DLK

> Why? Because she is in a hardware store. Saw is sitting on the bench, and leaning into the display rack
> 
> As for that group awaitng the next train…..are they going to the woods, or going to town? The one on the right seems to be the foreman of the group. Infact, looks like they are all standing on a flat car..
> 
> - bandit571


So you think she is demonstrating or trying out a new plane in the store?


----------



## oldnovice

I think that is *plane* to see!


----------



## DLK

Well O.K. then.


----------



## putty

It is a staged shot at a photography studio. The saw and her clothes and even the photo quality are obviously from the 1940's the plane she is using is much older.


----------



## Brit

Yeah definitely staged. If you look at the edge of the plank directly in front of the plane, it hasn't been planed yet. There are no shavings coming out of the plane, yet there are shavings on the bench from a thicker piece of wood. Staged.


----------



## woodcox

I can now see why the ad campaign for Paula the Planer never took off.

I like the through tenons on the cabinet door.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## WillliamMSP

I dig that one a lot. The lighting, the big aperture, the little bit of captured motion - very nice.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## woodcox

I've never seen benches with a tool board up the back. Great to imagine what shop class was like then.


----------



## Bluepine38

With those long clear boards and planks the men are working with, this is no shop class.


----------



## oldnovice

I once lived near Rockford Illinois, also known as "Forest City", some time ago because of the number of cabinet and furniture shops. One time I went to one of the shop closing down, selling off their stock material, and auctioning the equipment. One part of their building had an area similar the the photo #877 as part of the old shop. The new part had a number of table saws with stock feeders set up for cutting large sheet goods which were to be used for office partitions and advertising displays, .... no more and no more furniture.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## wormil

Looks like the shop made guard has taken a few hits.


----------



## WhoMe

> Looks like the shop made guard has taken a few hits.
> 
> - Rick M.


I think it is cool to see a guard. Also looks like someone is being thought how to use a table saw. 
Bob, I don't know where you find these old pictures but they so wonderful to see.


----------



## putty

That looks liking a pretty interesting table saw. It looks like a sliding table with a built in mitre gauge. It looks like it is pre indexded for angles, no carbide blades back in those days.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## putty

Whoa Bob…That is my favorite so far!

Do you have the full size original of that?


----------



## DLK

Thats very cool. But Don W has all of those and more. :-]


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bearkatwood

My doppelganger?
Hey it's a goofy looking guy with a cat on his bench, just like me! Especially with all the chair pats hanging on the wall. Killer hat too, gotta get me one of those.  I could do without all the bird pooh on the bench though. Maybe it's paint, but I am guessing bird pooh. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## bearkatwood

> - summerfi


Looks just like me


----------



## bearkatwood

It took me a while to realize he wasn't working, dude! He's passed out. French work ethics rule!  Chairman of the Bordeaux.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## WhoMe

> - summerfi


 That would be such a cool poster for a shop that had available wall space.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## JayT

Shop class in my school never looked like that ^

Can't help but love the neatly lined up hand planes on the tool wall.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## donwilwol

Definitely not like my shop class


----------



## bandit571

Both look a wee bit before my time.

The "bench" I worked at, had my locker underneath, was square topped, with a vise at each corner. A large cage held all the tools. Each week, someone would sit in the cage and "issue" tools to those that needed them. And, kept a logbook about it. Since the Rockwell power tool factory was just about..10 miles away, you can guess what supplied all of our power tools. Not sure what happened to all of them, after I left in '71. Uncle sam had other plans for me…


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## WillliamMSP

That looks like some mighty hard wood.


----------



## bandit571

Stone Carver?


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

Handsome crew! And, they even got photo bombed by three blokes in the background. Not sure what the guys be a-building, back in 1925….


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

Makes my back hurt just looking at him…..bow powered lathe?


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## putty

^ They should be road builders…only one working, the rest watching


----------



## Bluepine38

Looks like an army project, with the curved top in the interior door, an upscale one, possibly officers housing.
How would you like to run new wiring through that wall now with those firebreaks and cross supports?


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## WhoMe

That shop looks way too clean


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

Bag for the gas mask hanging on the wall…...Black Out curtain still up on one window. English workshop during WWII??


----------



## bandit571

> - summerfi


You people might know the one one the far right? Earl Hollieman (sp) is holding a level to tell the others when the wall was plumb.


----------



## oldnovice

Do you mean *Earl Holliman* the actor from the TV series Wide Country, among so many other credits?


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

> Do you mean *Earl Holliman* the actor from the TV series Wide Country, among so many other credits?
> 
> - oldnovice


That would be the guy. Couldn't remember the exact spelling of his name…..but that chin I do remember…


----------



## putty




----------



## summerfi




----------



## Grumpymike

Oh my, I will never complain about my uncomfortable shop stool again … How fortunate we are.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## summerfi




----------



## donwilwol

Uncle Jake?


----------



## bandit571

Wishbone?


----------



## summerfi




----------



## putty

Is that a flat screen TV in the upper left corner?


----------



## summerfi

He was ahead of his time. Could be a chalkboard though.


----------



## donwilwol

A 200 year old photo with a 100 year old bench in it.


----------



## ShaneA

Is it a photo or a painting? Also, is that an electric grinder in the left foreground?


----------



## summerfi

It's a painting, and yes that does look like a grinder. Boy, you guys don't miss anything. At least I know you're looking. ;-)


----------



## 000

> - summerfi


I think this is Stumpy's Grandfather


----------



## wormil

> It s a painting, and yes that does look like a grinder. Boy, you guys don t miss anything. At least I know you re looking. ;-)
> 
> - summerfi


I assumed it was a museum setting, maybe a wax museum. The odd wall structure was my first clue.


----------



## woodcox

I believe so jbay. Both ashamed of the knicked gouge and bird $hit on the bench.


----------



## Bluepine38

In the upper right corner there is metal conduit going to an outlet just above the end of the bench. Interesting
conglomeration of items here.


----------



## oldnovice

Perhaps the image in post #930 was one of those *"what things don't belong here"* puzzles?


----------



## wormil

It's an old silk mill, now a museum. http://whitchurchsilkmill.org.uk/mill/index.php


----------



## Grumpymike

OMG guys … come on now, not all wood shops at the turn of the century were with stone axes and fire pits … REA built power to many rural areas in the 1900 -1920's era.
So this guy is on the cutting edge of technology with one 110v. outlet in his shop, and a grinder to plug into it.
I'd betcha that you have more plugs on your bench than this guy has in his whole shop.

I still marvel at the sway back bench he's using … with out a laser to level it out.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think I've seen that picture somewhere else zoomed out a little, what you can't see about 5' to the left of the workbench is the guy's 2014 corvette ZR-1. The flat screen in the upper left hand corner is really a monitor for his CNC router, also just outside of the picture.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## WhoMe

So do we come up with a caption for the photo above. 
"Alas poor pine tree, you provided shade so well."


----------



## DLK

"And I will call you Pinocchio."


----------



## donwilwol

> "And I will call you Pinocchio."
> 
> - Combo Prof


Perfect!


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Brit

> - summerfi


Great caption Don, but what I find really impressive is the fact that he chopped the mortises in the two bits of wood on the right with a cold chisel and a club hammer!


----------



## 000




----------



## DLK

Gives new meaning to "Bondo pose".


----------



## DLK

> Great caption Don, but what I find really impressive is the fact that he chopped the mortises in the two bits of wood on the right with a cold chisel and a club hammer!
> 
> - Brit


Looks like a mortise chisel to me.


----------



## donwilwol

There is something a little Erie about that picture J.

Even my phone insist on capitalizing Erie.


----------



## Brit

That's a nice bit of body painting.


----------



## woodcox




----------



## DLK

We're tough in Michigan.


----------



## wormil

> - woodcox


This had me smiling all the way through.


----------



## woodcox

I'll bet those boys cringed watching the host kink their saw plate.

How long have corded chainsaws been about?


----------



## summerfi




----------



## putty

Whoa…that looks dangerous!!!


----------



## Brit

Is that a gun holster under his dungarees?


----------



## ShaneA

I am not sure if it is dangerous or not, but looks absolutely terrifying to me.


----------



## DanKrager

It was, and still is very dangerous and terrifying. Helped out here and there in a lumberyard where this was common practice, yet we all survived unharmed. Emotionally scarred, maybe, but physically unharmed.

I'm trying not to rant here. When something this dangerous is used, one tends to be so extra careful. Nowadays, everything is so "protected" that we think it is "safe" and tend to get careless.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

That was back when common sense was a little more common and folks didn't depend on the guberment to protect them from themselves they way many do today.


----------



## Grumpymike

Years ago I had an old DeWalt 10" Radial Arm Saw similar to the 12" shown in the picture … I always marveled at the blade guard on the back side of the blade, and nothing on the front … Ever hear of a guy getting hurt on the back of the blade? ... Yah, yah, I know it was for the sawdust exhaust.
(Will the gobbermint make Xacto install blade guards??) ...


----------



## WhoMe

> "And I will call you Pinocchio."
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Perfect!
> 
> - Don W


++1


----------



## WhoMe




----------



## bandit571

early morning? Floor is way too clean. The Foreman is wondering why his two employees are just loafing around…..


----------



## oldnovice

What a marvelous woodshop photo!
Reminds me of so many other "factories" of that time with the large belts and single power source of a watee wheel.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter




----------



## bandit571

Co-ed Shop Class?


----------



## bandit571

had to enlarge this one…..looks like each bench has a clipboard-like thing, to hold a plan(s) for the project being worked on. Looks more like an Adult Class? Maybe some college was having a course in Sloyd?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter




----------



## putty

Hey Bob, I miss your daily pictures!!!


----------



## summerfi

I ran out of pictures Putty! I'll try to find more at some point. Right now there just aren't enough hours in the day.


----------



## CO_Goose

An older boy watches younger boys do sloyd, a Swedish system of manual training in woodcarving, in a classroom at Gilpin School at 29th (Twenty-ninth) and Stout Streets in the Five Points neighborhood of Denver, Colorado. The boys stand at individual wooden work benches with vises, chisels and drills. Some boys use planes, others use chisels. One boy holds up a square. A display of woodcarving tools and finished wooden projects hangs on the blackboard. The calendar reads: "January 1904." A list on the blackboard reads: "Some missing tools."

From the Denver Public Library Digital Records, Western History.


----------



## oldnovice

*From the Mendicino Coast Model Railroad and Historical Society.*


----------

